# Kuuluu, etc.



## ThomasK

I am quite amazed that this stem leads to words referring to hearing, also insinuating, if I am not mistaken, 'is said [heard] to be', well-known [heard-of], but also to reception, being heard.

Is that correct? I might be wrong. 

We'd never associate them with hearing, at least not spontaneously, though the link is clear afterwards.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I have no dictionary but these examples come to mind instantly:

_Ääni kuuluu hyvin. _(The/A sound is clearly audible.)
_Hän kuuluu menneen naimisiin. _(He/She is reported to have got married.)
_Mitä sinulle kuuluu? _(How are you? / How are you doing?)
_Kenelle tämän asian hoitaminen kuuluu? _(Who is in charge of attending to this matter/business?)
_Se ei kuulu sinulle! _(It's none of your business!)
_Häviäjän kuuluu onnitella voittajaa. _(The loser must / is supposed to congratulate the winner.)

GOM


----------



## ThomasK

Would you agree with these paraphrases of 4 and 5: 
- _attending_ = lending an ear to someone
- _you're not supposed to hear this !_

The last one is very interesting indeed because we can say in Dutch: "De verliezer *hoort* [hears, lit.] de winnaar te feliciteren." No idea what this use of 'hear' is based upon, but... Thanks !

Isn't your announcer also called a _kuuluttaja_, someone who _kuuluttaa_ ?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Kuuluttaja_ is indeed an announcer. _To attend to_ something is not "to lend an ear to someone", though. Any online dictionary should help you with phrasal verbs you are unfamiliar with. _To attend to_ is to see that something is done properly: _I'll attend to the tickets. _(= I take all responsibility for buying the tickets.)

_Se ei kuulu sinulle!_ has the meaning I gave in my previous post.

GOM


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks! I understood 4, but I was trying to paraphrase etymologically, referring to the hearing, and maybe went too far in that. I thought: I can only take care of something when I hear the need. But can you attend to customers, as you can in English? 

I tried the same with 5, but maybe went too far again.


----------

